# wo finde ich meine SATA Platten??

## tester0815

Aloha

Habe folgendes System

Asus Board K8V deluxe mit promise sata controller....

gentoo kernel 2.6.11.2

ganz frisch installier.

module usw sind alle geladen denke ich...

meine boot platte ist ne 8 gb platte mit dem system drauf.

nun würde ich gern mein raid0 welches ich mit dem promise gebaut habe einfügen in mein system

gefunden werden die platten schon... denke ich jedenfalls bekomme diese ausgabe beim booten,.....

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch scsi0 : sata_promise

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 $

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: lba48

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch scsi1 : sata_promise

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 3.18

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI rev$

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 3.18

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI rev$

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Mar 10 19:03:11 knilch input: PC Speaker

wie kann ich die platten denn nun ansprechen bzw formatieren? 

cfdisk /dev/hdc ist meine boot platte.

hdd , sda, sdb, hde, hda, hdb, sdc und noch einige wilde kombis habe ich schon probiert aber nix funzt.

scsi support habe ich im kernel schon angestellt.. 

habe ich noch irgendwas vergessen? 

PLEASE HELP

MFG

 Tester

----------

## frary

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es dir hilft, aber bei software-raid heißt die Platte auch mal md0...

T

----------

## tester0815

nein da finde ich die platten nich wirklich... danke trotzdem....

----------

## tester0815

ok ich habe die platten gefunden.... hatte im kernel unter ide devices sata support vergessen... jetzt sind sie da...

/dev/sda und /dev/sdb

jetzt bekomme ich folgendes angezeigt unter fdisk:

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System

/dev/sda1 * 1 1530 12289693+ 7 HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2 1531 38913 300278947+ f W95 Ext'd (LBA)

Command (m for help): q

knilch root # fdisk /dev/sdb

Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel

Building a new DOS disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only,

until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous

content won't be recoverable.

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19457.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

(e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System

Command (m for help):

wie partitioniere ich denn jetzt die platten damit ich ein grosses drive habe? muss ich das nur mit sda machen? oder wie?

PLEASE HELP

----------

## Linuxpeter

Kurzfassung für Raid0:

Mit fdisk bei beiden Platten den Typ auf fd (Linux Raid Autodetect) ändern.

Dann /etc/mdadm.conf erstellen und mit folgendem Inhalt füllen:

```
DEVICE /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

ARRAY /dev/md0 devices=/dev/sda1,/dev/sdb1
```

Anschließend das Raid erstellen:

```
$ modprobe md

$ modprobe raid0

$ mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
```

Falls /dev/md0 nicht existiert:

```
$ mknod /dev/md0 b 9 0
```

Dann formatieren und Eintrag in /etc/fstab anlegen.

Kernel neu konfigurieren und Treiber für MD und Raid fest einkompilieren.

----------

## tester0815

ja spitze ... danke Linuxpeter... werde ich sofort ausprobieren....

MFG

  Tester

----------

## tester0815

sehr gut hat alles gefunzt... vielen dank linuxpeter,.....

aber eine frage hätte ich dann doch noch. und simuliert mir linux nun ein raid0 oder wird das stripped raid0 des promise direkt genommen?

d.h sollte ich mal auf den gedanken kommen wieder windows zu installieren sind dann die daten noch da oder ist dann alles weg? ich meine ich habe es bis jetzt nicht vor aber man soll sich ja alle türen offen lassen.

MFG

----------

## Linuxpeter

Es ist unter Linux genauso wie unter Windows ein Software-Raid.

----------

## tester0815

aloha...

da ich leider mein system neuaufsetzen funzt natürlich auch mein raid nicht mehr.

ich wollte wie oben beschrieben wieder mein raid erstellen. ich habe md und raid0 schon in den kernel eingebunden, jedoch wenn ich mdadm --create usw.. eingebe

dann passiert folgendes:

knilch root # mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1              

-bash: mdadm: command not found

knilch root #

die datei etc/mdadm.conf existiert aber...

was mache ich falsch?

die beiden platten sind vorhanden und ich könnte draufzugreifen....

aber ich will ja wieder ein grosses raid0

MFG

----------

## flo_02_mu

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> knilch root # mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1              
> 
> -bash: mdadm: command not found
> ...

 

Naja, das besagt ja lediglich, dass das Kommando (-> "das Programm") mdadm nicht existiert. Versteckt sich wahrscheinlich irgendwo in raidtools oder raidutils, einfach mal emergen oder ein wenig rumsuchen.

- Flo

----------

## tester0815

aloha... ja heute beim autofahren ist es mir auch eingefallen.. ich könnte ja mal versuchen mdadm zu emergen... hat auch gefunzt...

nur leider funktioniert das ganze immernoch nicht. 

jetzt kommt:

 mdadm: /dev/md0 file or directory not found....

dann habe ich mknod usw. gemacht

jetzt kommt:

mdadm: /dev/md0 device or adress not found

was nu?

----------

## tester0815

kann mir dabei nicht irgendjemand helfen?? ich bin echt am verzweifeln auf den platten ist mein ganzer kram drauf... wenn er denn noch was drauf ist... (siehe andere threat " so richtig mist gemacht ")

ich habs beim ersten mal ohne probs hinbekommen nu will das ding aberf absolut nicht-- wie oben beschrieben die fehler...

ich komme nicht weiter...

MFG

----------

